# The nerve of some people



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

we actually lucked out and didn't have the leetchers you are talking about this year.

Some people are just sad


----------



## Smiter (Sep 23, 2009)

Overall I had a nice evening.. but there was one bunch of 8 teen boys, not wearing costumes, that acted more as a gang than kids trick or treating. They were going for the intimidation factor as they roamed down the street. In my area,, it could have been a young gang.. and not just teens, unfortunately. They had a canned air horn, and blasted it as I opened the door. I was expecting it.. as I heard it a few houses away... and I was ready for them. When I opened the door.. and I got the horn... they did not say "Trick or Treat" .. they just held their bags out. Soooo... I reached into one of the bags.. and grabbed a chocolate bar out. They were like..,. WTF dude. I said.."Hey, you rang my bell.. and offered me candy by holding a bag out. If you were trick or treating.. you would say that you were. THEN... (as I said I was ready for them)... then I reached for my jar of uncooked pasta noodles. I asked if they wanted any... because that was all non-costumed people get at my house. ((Which is NOT True.. but I just said it to this rude group. If anyone thinking blasting an airhorn is not rude.. please let me know)) Again..., they were like WTF.? THEN.. I told them not to do the horn again.., as I have two very large dogs. One of the kids said.. well they are in the yard. I said.. well, if I hear that horn again... they won't be.. they will be right here making sure you do not use the horn. They seemed to lose the attitude as I knocked them down a few pegs.. and before they left I gave them all a piece of candy. 



As they were walking away, I heard the one kid say to his friend..."Dude! That guy took my candy!.. even though I gave it back" LOL... oh well.. not everyone that comes to visit us will be educated in decorum I guess. I just shook it off and had a good time the rest of the evening, but I understand how some people can really effect our nights.

I have changed my mind this season about non-costumed people, for the most part. I live in an area that borders on a poor economic area, so we are the first area where people probably hand out candy. Many of the moms do not even speak english when they come with the kids. I learned to give GRACE.. and not to judge non-costumed folks. Also.. many of the kids are learning english here.. so to make them say "trick or treat" I think is not bad.. as I am helping them speak english! 

~SMITER~


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Don't see the problem.

::The following is my opinion and should not be construed as a complete disapproval of a person or persons, it is merely the view from my side of the graveyard::

I have never believed this outdated, irrational concept that someone can be too old for holiday activities, like trick-or-treat or stuffed stockings or egg hunts.

Candy for all, and Happy Halloween to the nation.

There are enough groups trying to either control or completely undermine Halloween without haunters like us adding to the problem.

We, of all people, should be setting a higher, more admirable standard.

I never want to be the person that says "Aren't you a little old?" or "no costume, no candy" or even "say 'trick-or-treat", that's right, threaten me with an ultimatum!"
If we gladly embrace anyone celebrating the holiday at ANY level, those people will learn to love the holiday as well.


----------



## hannibal (Oct 19, 2008)

Not-so-sunny-lane said:


> I decided to start this thread to get the stories of the one or two visitors that just annoyed, shocked or p**ed you off this year. Here's mine:
> 
> A neighbor from one street over came with her husband and little dog in tow. They looked around and complimented us on doing such a great job. After chatting with them a few moments, the woman said "Well, we'd better get back home so 'trick or treat!'" and held out a pillow case. I kind of blinked at her and she added, "Well we don't have little kids to take around so we're trick or treating with our dog instead." I was so dumbfounded that I went ahead and put 1 piece of candy in her sack. I couldn't believe it!
> 
> So what's your story?


I don't have a story but I needed to comment on yours. Wow is all I can say. I hope they don't really give their dog the candy and it's probably really good they don't have kids...could you imagine?


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

We had a couple of issues but nothing as bad as others are describing. We were pretty lucky because we only had to deal with small petty stuff. 

Overall our night was great.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

I'd have run to my kitchen and come back with a handful of kibble.

Wet kibble.

eta: Honestly, I'm OK with TOTers of every age and wouldn't begrudge anyone a piece of candy. I WOULD get miffed when I had my Toy Give-Away for kids under 12 and older kids would lie about their ages and then take the biggest toy they could see... even if it was totally age inappropriate. (i.e. the 14 year old girl that grabbed a big Hot Wheels set)


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

A large Hispanic family had just moved into the neighborhood a few weeks ago and their 6 children had been coming around curious about what we were creating the entire week. We gave them some prop building lessons and showed them how stuff is done. 

Well, on Friday, they showed up again to our family party and were very polite but uninvited. Kids are kids though and I don't think they had this type of community thing where that had just moved from, so no one was upset. WE bought around 140 glow stick bracelets and I gave each of them one and the oldest boy said "can I get some more for my fiv... err 3 sisters?" He feebly tried to name them all. It was like Tommie Boy when he tried to recall that phone number "2 uh 6...uh niner.""Did i hear a niner? were you calling from a walkie talkie?"

Well, besides them 6 we had about 5 more of our relative's children show up that night and they all got one bracelet. After everyone had left we realized 34 of the glow sticks had been stolen.

On Halloween night we were handing out the glow sticks again to the small children to aid in safe trick or treating. Mainly to any child that didn't have any safety light. The parents came by with them same 6 children again wanting more glow sticks for themselves and their visitors and their infants they brought with them. I gave them each a bracelet but it left me with out any for some darn cute little trick or treaters that deserved them more later that night.

Its not about poor spirit on my part as it is a disgust for blatant greed and selfishness. Lots of adults got candy and things this Halloween from us out of good cheer. Just sometimes, there is this feeling in the US or maybe just in my community that is unspoken but certainly worn on many people's sleeves. 

That feeling is "I don't care about any other loser or their bratty kids, as long as I get mine." You see it a lot but no one really talks about it .

It seems like people feel to get ahead in this world you got to stomp out anyone in your way, even in the little things like cutting in a line of twenty people cause you happen to know the lady at the front of the line. 

There is too much self importance and not enough empathy in the world. Basically it all boils down to bad parenting and our communities failing at teaching children how to be a good child and then later, how to be a good responsible, just, fair parent.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm not so much annoyed at what she did but that she brought in tow her dog as if it was a child or family member. I really get annoyed at those types that don't understand the difference. I mean come on... it's an animal that licks it's own genitals and then your supposed to giggle when it's licking your face?

I have dogs and I care for them... but they are still dogs. Keep them home.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

Spats said:


> Don't see the problem.
> 
> ::The following is my opinion and should not be construed as a complete disapproval of a person or persons, it is merely the view from my side of the graveyard::
> 
> ...


Well said.
I try to remember to keep what I'm thinking in my head, in my head.
If I acted upon what I thought of some of the folks that come to my house on Halloween, I'd not only have a lot less people coming, but probably spend some time in jail.
Even the "rotten teens" - I try to have them leave with a smile, if I can help it, and no one leaves without some kind of treat (I'll admit, some get more than others).

So far, the only damage to my haunt was 2008, a week before Halloween when some out of town friends of some local kids stole a few of my pumpkins. I found this out months later. I consider it a sign of respect that I was finally told what really happened (albeit, much later).


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

*Where's the Respect.*

I don't care so much about kids or adults out of costume asking for candy, although it does annoy me to an extent. 

This year a past issue has flared up once more, and that is the general disrespect for the Haunt, the Actors and the Props. 

I had a couple people walk through and complain about people jumping out and scaring them, telling me that I wasn't as funny as I thought I was and that I should just knock it off. Sorry, but you came into a Haunted House, the purpose of which is to be scary.

I also had my mask slapped and punched at. The mask I wore was a Dinosaur mask which fit rather poorly and a section of it was reinforced with cardboard. Even so, it still slid down and obscured the small area of visibility I had in it whenever I moved around to scare people. Every few groups of people I would encounter someone, who was plenty old enough to know I was not a real dinosaur, that would purposefully hit at my mask, fortunately they never hit my face, but they did shift the mask more to obscure my vision completely and occasionally scrape cardboard over my forehead. I found out later that many people would take swings at the puppet raptor heads, which may have lead to me getting beat on. Actors don't like getting hit, just like you don't like getting hit. Again, sorry we scared you, but that is the point of a Haunted house.

Lastly, several punk teens and tweens took the time to swing their feet at our hand crafted T-rex head. Yes the person behind it made it lunge forward in a menacing manner, but not so much that you had to kick in self defense. These kids were acting upon malice and not self preservation. If I had known at the time what had gone on I would have stopped the kids before they could leave. Their general lack of consideration for the time and effort put into that prop makes me beyond mad. You wouldn't walk into someones house and start kicking their couch, don't walk into our haunt and start kicking our props.

Next year will not be like this. It is clear that we have let our was of scaring go slack and we need to tighten the straps and make some teens wet their pants again. Every few years it seems we have to reinforce a few ideas into the local teens. Those ideas are:
A) We are not a pro haunt with a "no touch" rule.
B) We can and will make you wet yourself in front of all of you peers.
And C) The police will not show up at our residence on Halloween. 

For those that want to know more about C I do believe I have posted the story of Chuck the Dummy in a few places, which explains almost everything. I know it can be found in the "You might be a home haunter if..." thread.

Compared to the needless violence and stupidity of people, I gladly welcome non costumed people.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

We had two boys -- around age 13 -- who were jerks, and we had to ask them to leave. They were throwing things, and being foul mouthed. 

We had a few, like three maybe, grown adults in costume who were just damn weird. Their behavior, mannerisms, etc. -- weird. One girl tried to pick up my niece in fact! LOLOL And she was a petrifying zombie at the moment.

All in all, we had a great haunt. The above moments were minor and didn't take away from anything.


----------



## backyardbutcherprops (Aug 15, 2009)

I personal get dressed up and go out.. I'm 41 but I have 5 kids in tow I live in Arkansas and of coarse I was a bloody zombie doctor,, my twin girls were also bloody zombie doctors.. had to be like mom. LOL my youngest girl was whichypoo , my youngest son 4 was a werewolf, and my 15 Yr old well we was a killer clown keep in mind we live in a small southern town pop less then 150 we went to our church trunk n treat,,, some of the people were appalled that I would dress like that ....LOL. good greff its Halloween people get over it. I'm not from Arkansas I am from California which is a draw back in it self they think I am weired anyways I am the crazy lady that makes Dead bodies .. LOL People of Arkansas,,,,,,, halloween is supposed to be fun,,,,,,, get over it


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

Not-so-sunny-lane said:


> I decided to start this thread to get the stories of the one or two visitors that just annoyed, shocked or p**ed you off this year. Here's mine:
> 
> A neighbor from one street over came with her husband and little dog in tow. They looked around and complimented us on doing such a great job. After chatting with them a few moments, the woman said "Well, we'd better get back home so 'trick or treat!'" and held out a pillow case. I kind of blinked at her and she added, "Well we don't have little kids to take around so we're trick or treating with our dog instead." I was so dumbfounded that I went ahead and put 1 piece of candy in her sack. I couldn't believe it!
> 
> So what's your story?


Wow, that is actually just sort of pathetic, really.

Were you giving out chocolate? Because you should have just told her "Oh, I'm so sorry, but all we have is chocolate, and of course chocolate is *poisonous* to dogs! But have a Happy Halloween!"


----------



## Shadow Mistress (Oct 26, 2007)

Every little kid that came to my sister-in-law's door had a costume, including the teenagers. Candy for all!


----------



## pumpkinman (Apr 18, 2006)

In general I had a good night. I did have one annoying moment. I was outside relighting a candle in a pumpkin because it was windy. A women was walking with a little tot and I heard her say something to the effect of "no that stuff is weird" and they skipped my house!

I was especially annoyed since my haunt is way toned down for little kids. I dont do blood and gore because of the little ones. The scariest thing I had out was some Pumpkinmen and a Scarecrow...

Oh well, I guess if you dont want your kid to trick or treat at a house with haybales, scarecrows and pumpkins giving out awesome candy and playing "Monster Mash" in the background... better skip me...

More candy for others, but I did feel bad for the little one...


----------



## eanderso13 (Mar 31, 2009)

No real problems for us...there was the two little boys who went around screaming at all my props that they were "gonna sue" them ans i wondered who let their obnoxious brats run free on Halloween...until I realized the older woman trying to distance herself from them was one of the boys' Mom...because they said they'd sue her when she quietly tried to tell them to stop...

Other than that its just some people who sit and talk to you who have no tact. Like the older kid (probably 17 -19) who told me our house was always awesome, but there was another haunted house a few neighborhoods away and, honestly, it was cooler than ours...but ours had better scenery.

I happen to know those other people. they do mostly a haunted garage, which is more of a haunted house than ours really is, so I wasn't really hurt.

And speaking of dogs, one guy did try to get his dog to walk through and it was scared so he picked it up and walked through with it.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

As a kid, I was always taught _not_ to go TOT'n at houses with their lights turned off. 

In my neighborhood, we had many houses that were not Trick-or-Treating (lights off/no candy) But the peculiar thing was that families 
(Mom, Dad, and the kids) would still walk up to the houses demanding candy anyway. WTF! 

Did you ever see a family so absurd and rude on Halloween?


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

I had a wierd guy kind of obsessed with the fact that I was Magenta from RockyHorror He was hanging out and kept quoting the movie, the first couple times funny ha ha, after about the 5th time It was uncomfortable.


----------



## SmartisSexy (Oct 14, 2009)

All I had was some annoying kid who kept trying to kick and stab my mummy and insisting to me that he himself spoke mummy ... He was a complete weirdo.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

pumpkinman said:


> In general I had a good night. I did have one annoying moment. I was outside relighting a candle in a pumpkin because it was windy. A women was walking with a little tot and I heard her say something to the effect of "no that stuff is weird" and they skipped my house!
> 
> I was especially annoyed since my haunt is way toned down for little kids. I dont do blood and gore because of the little ones. The scariest thing I had out was some Pumpkinmen and a Scarecrow...
> 
> ...


Awww *pumpkinman*...I'm sorry but I think you should take it as the sign of a job well done.  After all, you want to appeal to the folks who actually LIKE Halloween, not the ones who grudgingly go along with it and come up with terms like "FALL-O-WEEN". Blecch. Your display sounds pretty welcoming and unoffensive, so who knows? 

One thing's for sure...I'll betcha that little tot is on his or her way to becoming a full-tilt haunter in about 18 years. Nothing like forbidden fruit to stoke a kid's imagination...LOL


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

The only annoying thing to me....was the lady who jumped out of her van and ran up to ToT for her kid, saying her daughter was to scared to come up...that makes sense if you're walking the neighborhood, but if you're driving around, that's just plain greedy.

On the flip side....I had plenty of candy and I wanted people to see the work we put into the yard/garage haunt, so I agree with the candy for everyone sentiment.

We talk about selfish ToTs but most of us are quite selfish too as we want everyone to ToT on our terms.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

Snagging more than one of the king size candy bars we were giving out is just rude, especially in a neighborhood where everyone who plays gives out at least full-size candybars.


----------



## Erebus (Sep 4, 2009)

We had a pretty good year this year. We had one problem though. These 2 kids, probably 15, walked up (not in costume) and one had the bag and held it open while my fiance gave them candy. The other one tried to get a handful of candy without my fiance seeing it but he didn't realize I was there and slapped it out of his hand and it went everywhere. Kind of funny though. After that, his buddy (the one with the bag) said "We are sharing a bag so could you put his in here) I told him that the don't get anything and to leave, and I walked with the next door cause my neighbor goes all out as well (and we are pretty good friends) and told him not to give them any candy because they are rude. My neighbor is a cop and pretty much yelled at them for a few minutes. I didn't want all of that but they deserved it. All of the kids behind them that witnessed all of it, I gave them all a full handful of candy and appologized about all of it. I don't care about giving out candy, but don't be rude.


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 11, 2007)

The only "issue" I had was with a +/- 10 year old girl escorting her slightly younger siblings. When I held out the bowl of full size candy bars, I said "Pick one each". The older girl took one first, then the younger girls, then the older girl took a second. Before I could say anything, one of the younger girls said "Alisha, you took two!" And, before she could react, I turned the bowl toward the younger siblings, asking if they'd like another one AND a glow bracelet (no bracelet for Alisha). After they got their second piece and a bracelet, I thanked them all for coming, and put the candy bowl back down on the table out of their reach without turning back to Alisha. As they walked away, Alisha was heard complaining to the other girls that she didn't get a bracelet. (evil laugh)


----------



## Mikon (Apr 9, 2009)

We had a very smooth evening, but one item of note. We had a woman, no costume, pimping her baby! The baby was MAYBE six months old and was dressed as a lion however, she came to our door 4 times! In talking with other neighbors later she'd done the same thing at their houses. Everybody was aware of the "Stroller Lady". Good grief already. The second time I was thinking o.k. fine if you really want another candy bar that bad...here. Third time I found out happened when my wife was at the door. grrrrr..... The fourth time at our door I told her she didn't need any more candy, which truly, she didn't. She pretended she didn't speak English, to which I just firmly said "NO". She left in a huff, plowing real trick-or-treaters out of her way with the stroller as she left.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

No annoying story to share, everyone pretty much was in costume and I was so happy to see so many older kids and parents in costume...whole families in costume, makes my heart happy. We had some drive ups, asked if they could park in front of the driveway as they didn't want to block the view of the cemetery from the street, got everyone out of their vehicle and then ToTed our house. Roamed around a bit, took some pics and then loaded up, thanked us for our display as they departed. I'm happy they came from wherever they were to check us out!

We at times looked like we were hosting an impromptu block party out front.....great season and no poor behavior, bad attitudes, or rudness to report.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, I was stuck in Talladega. They moved the race date on me . On Saturday, they had a Halloween party for the ticket renewal people. Had a live band, candy, and stuff for the few kids there. Most people had costumes. I had my stalkabout. At one point, the lead singer pointed me out and said "Now, that's a costume." It was great. Back on subject, after about 3,000 pictures later, I'm getting tired of carrying that heavy thing. As I'm going through the campground, more pics with people. Finally came across a kid. He's about 9-10 and there were 4 adults near him. He wanted me to chase him. I turned to him, and flared my arms. Then I turned to leave. The little .... threw a rock at me. I said "that's no cool" and started to leave. The adults said nothing. He kept throwing them as I left but didn't hit me. I wanted to choke that little b..... but it wasn't een worth it. If the parents weren't gonna tell him no, they would just fight with me. My head fell off about 30 min later too, so that sucked.


----------



## devilsfan (Aug 17, 2004)

Spats - I agree, very well said. When we start drawing the line on who's right and who's wrong in Halloween, then we alienate a lot of folks. I say if you're out to celebrate, then come join the party!

Our night was extremely calm in comparison to last year. Only one moron - an adult, of course - who sees a body in a plastic bag hanging up and decides hey, a punching bag! One of our sweepers quickly stepped in and let him know that if he touched anything again, Mr. Deputy standing outside would be happy to put a damper on his Halloween night. Guy was pretty well behaved after that.

Stacy


----------



## niner491 (Feb 25, 2009)

It is pretty depressing to hear some these stories, on the other hand it is a good learning tool to read other peoples issues. 
I will add a lesson learned from last year, I had about 5 rooms of haunts, one of them I found a 5'x4'x10' shipping crate at a wherehouse and took it home put in in a 10'x20 carport room I then cut 2 holes in the middle of the box flipped it over and had a couple of kids sit in chairs with their heads through the holes (like a table) we then decorated the table with body parts, eating utensils, more heads and so it looked like a bloody feast. I had 4 kids 10 -12 year old sit around the table dressed as zombies and pretend to be eating the body parts and when people came closer the kids under the table would scream "help me" or whatever....

Well one Dad (who is one the local coaches for little league teams) came through and had been drinking too much and thought it would be funny to pick up a glass of fake blood and pour it on the kids??? well the fake blood got in there eyes and mouth and the kids had to come out and to get cleaned up and this stunt of his basically shut down my haunt for 20 minutes or so and then the kids did not want to do it anymore! really bad scene! "lesson learned "keep props away from TOT's and check sobriety at the door!"

Well the guy never apologized or acknowledged what he did, but actually showed up this year again and I was actually dumfounded to the point of not knowing what to do? I had over 500 kids go through and I did not want to make a scene si I let his family in but followed them through with no problems,


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

My night was okay but something very sad that broke my heart. Around 8:30 pm (being late), a family came with a 12 year old girl with cerebral palsi (not sure how to type it). She was amazed by our decors and we took our time with her to show them all of our props. They go late to avoid other kids for making fun of her. I made sure to give her extra candies...


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

I feel quite fortunate none of that happened to us. A few kids were scared to come up but we took candy to them since I would say 90%+ of our ToT'ers were 7 and younger. 

We did have a teen couple come up (one of them dressed up) who just wanted to peruse the lab table. They had their little dog with them that was SCARED crazy and didn't want to come any closer!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I had folks with stroller babies, folks with dogs in costume, kids with no costume (but they were MUCH less than last year) and kids that didn't say trick or treat.

Doesn't bother me in the least.

I agree with Spats - it's Halloween. All got offered candy that came up. I enjoyed seeing the babies just as much as the puppies and the kids in costume. It's only candy, and I do this because I love Halloween - not because I feel the need to dictate arbitrary rules to the neighborhood. 

I'm sorry that some of you had some folks that were rude or damaged your property.


----------



## Loves Halloween (Oct 18, 2007)

For the most part we had really good tot's. There were a few little boys who came up and instead of saying Trick or Treat, they demanded the chocolate bars.  They of course got smartees and sweet tarts. Most everyone said thank you as well. Had a peculiar thing happen. Around 8:00 we had a Mercedes Benz pull into our driveway and out pops three kids, one who could only be around 4. They came up to the door and said Trick or Treat. I gave them candy and they had nice costumes. They got back in the car and off down the street they went to the next house. I thought it was strange. Kind of defeats the purpose of trick or treating IMHO.


----------



## Not-so-sunny-lane (Jan 31, 2009)

I too was amazed by the number of people who went door to door in their parent's car. We ended up with a LOT of traffic, which made me very nervous. I'm actually thinking about approaching our neighbors about blocking off our street to vehicles from like 6-9. We have a great neighborhood for trick or treating and there is a house on the other end of the street that goes all out too. With our house on one corner and his on the other, I think if we can get some houses in the middle to start decorating more then we could have a great streat where kids can go thru without worrying about getting run over!


----------



## The Reaper (Sep 16, 2009)

My halloween was also weird i was a clown this year and i guess a mother was walking her kid to close to me so when the kid looked at me screamed and ran away to this the mother pushed me and said that i should not wear such scary things on halloween


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

i had to help host a party sat night (wedding related) i decorate the yard, but wasn't going to be home.

i thought that pretty shafty on my part(not being there to hand out candy while my house is all creeped out.
i decided to leave out a lhuge jar of assorted chocolate bars. i was gonna leave a note saying "be kind, leave some behind, ya never know who's watching!" in my hast i forgot about the note.

believe it or not, i came home to find the jar still a 1/4 full.
shocked would be an understatement.


----------



## charles f (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm with Spats and Frankie's Girl on this one. I decorate for me, I wear a costume for me, and I celebrate Halloween for me. So I don't care if passers-by or visitors are doing anything--for me. You don't need a costume 'cause I already got one, you see!

I actually call out to passers-by to come have a treat. It's all about letting others get in on the fun. Uncostumed kids, adults, the homeless...doesn't matter. I'm just happy to have anybody stop. (Not many tot's out here.)

Now, on the other hand, I had some young men from the neighborhood drop by really late, looking at one of my gargoyles for all the world like two guys picking out a new car. Surprised 'em when I came out. (They'd come over for a look hours earlier and had asked how heavy the gargoyles were, so I wasn't too surprised at their little visit.) What can you say? I guess larceny is the highest form of flattery, eh?


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I had two teenager guys (17 or 18 yrs) come in school clothes and their back packs. Do you give candy or not? I'll give to anybody who has a costume, no matter their age, but really? 

I didn't want them smashing my kids' pumpkins because I didn't give candy.


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

man a lot of you just sound bitter and rude. It's candy! who care's if it's an adult , kid ,dog, gang , zombie, Santa Claus.. his merry elf's and there moms! YOU bought the candy to HAND OUT..... hand it out! it's that simple it's a holiday to be enjoyed no matter what age or species you are.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow, our turn out was awesome. All great kids even the ones from the neighboring "hoods" said trick or treat and most said thank you. The group of teens had cool masks on.

Our only odd thing was our street was empty by 9pm. We had pulled down everything we didn't want out over night when a car pulled up a couple houses down. A single mom, 5 year old daughter and small dog, all dressed up were just hitting the neighborhood at 9:45pm. We told her she missed it all (of course had some candy for them) and she told us how they were way outside of town for a "trunk or treat" and just made it this far. 

What boggles my mind though is that late at night, little girl and a dark unfamilier street. What makes a single women say hey, this is a good place for candy? I was more disturbed by the unsafeness that the time...


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

runswithvampires said:


> man a lot of you just sound bitter and rude.


I don't think anyone sounded bitter and rude at all.  Sometimes, you just need a safe place to vent.


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

We had a few rude kids, a small gang of boys on bikes that wanted to hang out at the end of the driveway and causing problems, until I asked them to leave, and a rather large woman shove her own kids into the "monsters" so she could run away, and almost crush her infant child diving into the back seat of her car. They started at 5 and were gone before 8. Very few even in costume.


----------



## The Great Boodini (Aug 7, 2009)

We had probably the best turn out in couple of years at our place. That being said, there were a couple of standout moments at the haunt:

Lying in my grave dressed as a zombie I could hear the approaching ToTers as they walked up the path. I could hear one mother loudly talk to her youngster so that any who listened would know that a small child was approaching (3-4 year old range). I knew there were other, older ToTs around as well, but because of the young one I decided not to jump out as ernestly as I could have, but rather to sit up slowly in my grave. This made for the reaction of "Ooh, a zombie..." rather than "AWW! A ZOMBIE!" and the younster looked at me with curiosity and continued on her way. The annoying part was that the whole time her mother was shouting "Little one! Little one!! Little One!!!" at me as if I was spewing blood and chomping on bits of bone at her child. No kidding lady...So many times kids cue to how they should react to something by judging how their parents react and it was bothersome to think that this ToT had more sense than her mother did.

My last, official, ToT was a girl about 13 years old dressed as a dead prom queen. The fact that she arrived in a wagon being pulled by her dad, screaming at him the whole time should've thrown up a big red flag to me. I had changed my hiding place to behind some bushes and as she walked up the path with her dad in tow I performed my best zombie saunter up to her. Well she jumped back a bit, letting out a brief scream and then focused on me. We stared at each other for a few seconds and then she cocked back her arm and hit me as hard as she could in the head with her plush jack-o-lantern bucket. Before I could finish the thought of "Did you just hit me with..." she struck me again! Bang! Pow! I couldn't wrap my head around what just happened. I mean how do you react to that? As a zombie I wanted to rip her arm off and make a buffet of it (yes...I am a method actor). Luckily. for her, her dad intervened with a "Hey, hey, hey!!" as he stepped in between us. Good, I thought, time for her to get a proper tongue lashing. Instead he turned to me, held up his hand and said "High five man...hehe..high five!" This just kept getting weirder by the minute. While he distracted me she got her candy and left to go next door...where I promptly snuck over to and scared the Wes Craven out of her (and, in my mind, ripped her arm off and beat her with it!).

I must say, I do understand the "no costume, no candy rule" although we handed out candy to anybody who walked the haunt and came to the door. But that's my rule: if you want the candy you have to come to the door. I'm not bringing it to you and no, I'm not giving it to your friend or parent to give to you, (infants are excluded from this rule). As a kid, I knew that if I was to scared to go up to a house then I wouldn't get any candy from that house. It was a pretty easy concept to understand and I'm alright with enforcing it. I heard quite a few kids say "I was too scared to come last year, but this year I was old/brave enough to go up to the door" as if it was some sort of rite of passage.

All in all though...it was a terrific night and I can't wait to do it again!


----------



## IC_Dedpeeple (Sep 9, 2009)

Spats said:


> Don't see the problem.
> 
> ::The following is my opinion and should not be construed as a complete disapproval of a person or persons, it is merely the view from my side of the graveyard::
> 
> ...


Well said. Couldn't agree more.

I do have one amusing anecdote to share regarding a friend of mine who has a shall-we-say "off" sense of humour...
Last year, I went to visit this friend shortly after halloween. Since he lives in a highly-populated family area, I asked if he got many kids. he said he did, and added that he too went trick-or-treating (he's 46), but only to his immediate neighbors' houses. When they opened the door, and he said "trick or treat!", they of course asked what he was supposed to be, since he wore no coustume at all....
The response: "I'm an *sshole!"

Well, I damn near peed my pants, I laughed so hard!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2009)

I never have a problem with TOTs. Rude, greedy, pushy or however they act. It's all part of the fun. There will always be a nice or sweet child in the next group that makes up for the rude ones. So no worries. 

What I don't like is that my neighbors shut thier houses up during our Halloween yard haunt but are still home. I know this to be true because the day after Halloween, one of my abutters asked how it went. I said "Great.. we had about 250 people." She said, "Well that's nice. I was home but I shut off my lights off so I didn't have to deal with it. Looks like guys got it covered." UGH!!! I already knew that one of my neighbors did this but the fact that now others do it now too___ it seems rude. Oh well.. maybe they don't like that we're basically forcing them to give out more candy because what we're doing is now a neighborhood draw.


----------



## rotting flesh (Nov 3, 2009)

*street closed*

We actually have 4 streets blocked off for two blocks and closed at the request of the city.
Police are present in uniform and out and all paid for by a large construction company here in our city. It's crazy how some of the people decorate their houses here. One of the blocks every house goes all out for two blocks.
We buy about 5,000 pieces of candy (some which are the tiny tootsie rolls and the kids who Don't where a costume or do not say trick or treat get those. 
We figure the unruly just come with the fun!


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

We had 3 teenage boys trying to be cool! 

My Teenage nephew is 6'4" we dressed him as Michael Myers. He acted static when they entered (so they thought he wasn't real) then he would come at them as they walked out. He scared the crap out of these boys . He made one of them scream it was so fantastic I about died!!! He got two other grown men to scream and countless girls.


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't mind if adults show up ToTing as long as they went through the effort of putting on a costume. But here is what annoys me. We sent out invites to all friends and family to join us Friday or Saturday night to walk the trail. We also said to feel free to contribute bags of candy or beer. Well we got a couple bags of candy, but it was that compressed sugar crap. You know the stuff you generally throw out. We on the other hand only get stuff that if any is left over we know we will actually eat it. Milky ways, peanut butter cups, snickers, M&M's, three muskateers etc... Just the good stuff, and I had bought around 4 or 5 extra bags that did not make it into the candy bags.

Well we had several family members show up at our house Saturday night. For about 70% of the time they sat inside, in my living room because it was rather cold outside. I was outside making sure everything was running on the trail and greeting people at the door. My wife was manning the door handing out candy.

After 10:30 and closing everything up I walked into my house to sit down and have a candy bar or two. In the bowl, there was 1 peanut butter cup left, no M&M's, No 3 muskateers, and about handfull of mini milky ways. The rest was that junk crap we ended up throwing out. I was cool with leaving the bowl out so they could have halloween candy, but I was rather annoyed and a bit offended that they had to pig themselves out on 5 bags of my candy.

Next year the inside candy goes outside or is hidden!


----------



## coffee4106 (Sep 19, 2009)

The Reaper said:


> My halloween was also weird i was a clown this year and i guess a mother was walking her kid to close to me so when the kid looked at me screamed and ran away to this the mother pushed me and said that i should not wear such scary things on halloween



HAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAH... omg thats great! HAHAHA


----------



## SolaraLover (Sep 26, 2009)

All in all it was a great night with just about 120 ToTers. I do have to say there were a few things that anoyed me, I was manning the yard by myself while my husband walked with our son and his 2 great-nephews.
The first was that people would bringtheir dogs into my backyard. I have a large white Samoyed,I do keep her in the house on Halloween, but the point that people do not know or ASK if it's okay to bring their dog back bothered me.
There was a group of boys about the ages of 10-12 that weren't dressed up at all and when I asked them what they were dressed as, they gave me some names, like I was suppose to know.....well I have boys ages 22,15,and 8 and I had never heard of the names they gave me,I gave them a popcorn ball and an odd look and off they went.
I had a teenager come up to me and say "WHAT IS THIS?" I told him it's a cemetery and props.....he asked why.....I said because it's Halloween......I told him he could go look at the yard and he said " NO I Can't".....I said" sure....just wait till those people move".....then he says......"No I can't.......I have P.T.S.D."(I took it as post tramatic stress disorder).....Okay.......shocked me....after he was talking nonsence I said....maybe it's time you move on so you don't miss all the candy...and he left.
The only one that really made me think was...there were 3 girls.....early to mid 20's dressed up....2 of the girls came and got popcorn balls from me....then one of them walked the 3rd girl over.....she wore a sweatshirt all covered in blood( fake i hope) she was obviously mentally handicapped......I felt so bad.....she looked so scared and they kept pushing her saying go over there....she'll give you candy....I gave her a popcorn ball and she just stared at me...and I said Happy Halloween....and they left....
I do have to remember to put tape across the cemetery entrance so noone goes into it....I forgot this year and had a few kids go inside.


----------



## Richardh (Oct 14, 2008)

No real complaints this year. I just hate when people decide to take a "short cut" and go running through my yard where i have a ton of wires going to my props and they trip over them and disconnect them. I have some ideas for next year so it is not a temptation to cut across the yard.

Everybody gets candy at my door that wants any. If they don't have a costume I usually just say "Cool Costume Dude!" which usually results in a "I am guilty" look. Life and Halloween is to short to enforce any "rules" but good looking costumes get double the amount of candy I usually give out.

I run the display late into the night and try to accommodate even that late treat or treaters (but the music is turn down after 10pm).

We usually get about 600 ToTers.

I bring in the expensive stuff into the house around 11pm. Amps, Video Projectors, etc.

You can see my display at YouTube- Holdman Halloween Display - 2009


----------



## acerhater (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't buy candy to hand out, I buy candy to hand out to trick or treaters.

_yourdictionary.com
☆ trick•-or-treater (trik′ər trēt′ər)
Noun
a person, typically a child, who goes from door to door in costume on Halloween asking for candy or other treats_

But then I thought we were talking about Halloween, not an entitlement program.

_dictionary.com
Hal⋅low⋅een / Show Spelled Pronunciation [hal-uh-ween, -oh-een, hol-] 

–noun
the evening of October 31; the eve of All Saints' Day; Allhallows Eve: observed esp. by children in costumes who solicit treats, often by threatening minor pranks._



All others, well lets just say if i didn't want to eat it 3 years ago I don't think you will like it much now, how's that for a trick. Its amazing how long that black and orange wax paper wrapped peanut butter taffy like substance stuff last.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

*BACK ON TOPIC:*

We had a group of adults, in their 20's or so, as the gang from Scooby Doo. The costumes were awesome. Their Great Dane (Scooby) was on a leash. As they were leaving, they stopped to look at a zombie in a coffin. Scooby decided to raise his leg in salute. His owner simply stood and watched her dog pee on my home made toe pincher coffin (yup, the same one I use as a coffin table in my living room.) I approached her, but it was too late. She and the dog just walked past me without so much as an apology. (edit: I obviously didn't expect Scooby to apologize , but I am disappointed with Daphnie.)

Eric


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

Ah man! Now that is harsh! If I was you I would follow her home and pee on her front door! Well maybe not, but its a thought I would play over and over in my head!


----------



## Reynard Muldrake (Oct 29, 2004)

Yubney said:


> I'm not so much annoyed at what she did but that she brought in tow her dog as if it was a child or family member. I really get annoyed at those types that don't understand the difference. I mean come on... it's an animal that licks it's own genitals and then your supposed to giggle when it's licking your face?
> 
> I have dogs and I care for them... but they are still dogs. Keep them home.



Hey, for a lot of us our pets are part of the family. I feel sorry for your dogs.


----------



## Aether (Oct 14, 2009)

Wolfbeard said:


> *BACK ON TOPIC:*
> 
> We had a group of adults, in their 20's or so, as the gang from Scooby Doo. The costumes were awesome. Their Great Dane (Scooby) was on a leash. As they were leaving, they stopped to look at a zombie in a coffin. Scooby decided to raise his leg in salute. His owner simply stood and watched her dog pee on my home made toe pincher coffin (yup, the same one I use as a coffin table in my living room.) I approached her, but it was too late. She and the dog just walked past me without so much as an apology. (edit: I obviously didn't expect Scooby to apologize , but I am disappointed with Daphnie.)
> 
> Eric


Should have yelled NO SCOOBY SNACKS FOR YOU!.. (Daphne always seemed kind of stuck up anyway)


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Wolfbeard~

I am kinda glad people don't bring their dogs out and about to our yard. I can't imagine a dog peeing on any props, or worse yet, leaving a suspicious package on the lawn for some unsuspecting kid to step in. Whatever happened to having trained dogs and keeping them from ruining other people's property? I bet she would have done something if the dog did that in her home.


----------



## rotting flesh (Nov 3, 2009)

That would have been the perfect response!!! LOL to funny.. I hope it cleaned up well!!!


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Still, ya gotta admit...

Despite the complete disrespect toward a custom prop those people showed, and the possible damage the prop may have suffered...

in the big scheme things, in a all-encompassing view of life, the universe and everything...

Isn't it a great image, Scooby pees on the restless dead?
Isn't what we always wanted Scooby to do, the ultimate statement of victory over horror?

Wolfbeard has my every sympathy, believe me. That sort of thing would truly anger me - but in my rage and frustration and disbelief, I would still feel a part of brain respond "what a perfect response, Scoob."

Or is it too early to mention the ironic humor in the situation?


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

niner491 said:


> The Dogman suggested I Play nice so I will, and I will drop this!
> 
> Thanks to the members who did PM me to help me input an Avatar which there is a whole other thread about that which is over a year ago on the forumn, but if you look real close you will see who is in that Avatar (hint focus on the female)
> I am Sad you quoted me because I did delete my post because it was out of line and off topic, any moderators on here please feel free to delete nad wy post and if Bubbles wants his gone that would end this discussion.
> ...


Lol, you got to admit that it is rather suspiscious that you want to play nice now after pointing out that picture.

But w/e just think through what you say in the future. Like I said before, I also have strong political views, but I do my best to keep them off this forum.


----------



## Aether (Oct 14, 2009)

Spats said:


> Still, ya gotta admit...
> 
> Despite the complete disrespect toward a custom prop those people showed, and the possible damage the prop may have suffered...
> 
> ...


Yet more irony.. The villain in this story is scooby doo and the hero is the man who runs the haunted amusement park... hmmmm...


----------



## Scaranda (Aug 31, 2009)

I have worked at a haunted house for the past 4 years, and this year most of the people we got were deemed idiots.

For one thing, I don't get how the owners will allow drunk people inside when they have a sign outside that clearly says "NO DRUNKS ALLOWED." I sometimes think they see more of a dollar sign and less of a safety issue when they let these people in, because they always give us problems. For instance, I portrayed Regan from the Exorcist this year. The first two weekends I would sit/lay in a bed and rock back and forth or do something similar to what Linda Blair did, but when it got busy I would throw a dummy under the blankets and come out through a wardrobe door that was in the room. I came out of the door to sneak up on the groups and push them through faster, and this one chick thought it was hilarious to walk over to me and slap me square in the face. This same chick also hit a young 16 year old boy, and tried grabbing another actor's genitals.

We also had to deal with this idiot who came dressed up as the gingerbread man who had no sense of humor when we would sing the gingerbread song to him. Instead, he insults US and even insults one of the girls because of her weight, and laughs with all his friends afterwards for doing it.

Halloween sucked so much this year, that I don't know if I can ever love working at a haunt or feeling the same again. Too many people were hit and touched this year, and a lot of crowds had no sense of humor and were plain old duds. I don't know if it is the economy or what..it just wasn't the same.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

the dogman said:


> Wolfbeard~
> 
> I am kinda glad people don't bring their dogs out and about to our yard. I can't imagine a dog peeing on any props, or worse yet, leaving a suspicious package on the lawn for some unsuspecting kid to step in. Whatever happened to having trained dogs and keeping them from ruining other people's property? I bet she would have done something if the dog did that in her home.


If that had been me firstly I don't take my little precious (yes Gollum fixation) for "walkies" to someone's property. Second if I did had my animal with me and it did that it would soon be relieving blood (who is the alpha in that family?).

KEEP YOUR DOGS IN YOUR YARD WHERE THEY BELONG!

(sorry folks, I'm very rural and dogs are an issue here)


----------



## Reynard Muldrake (Oct 29, 2004)

Yubney said:


> If that had been me firstly I don't take my little precious (yes Gollum fixation) for "walkies" to someone's property. Second if I did had my animal with me and it did that it would soon be relieving blood (who is the alpha in that family?).
> 
> KEEP YOUR DOGS IN YOUR YARD WHERE THEY BELONG!
> 
> (sorry folks, I'm very rural and dogs are an issue here)


Relieving blood? You are sick. You know nothing about how to care for animals and you don't deserve them. I hope you get reported for animal abuse! And furthermore, dogs do not belong in the yard all the time, they belong in the home - with the FAMILY. 

People who can't take care of an animal with love, humane caring and responsibility shouldn't have them. Violence is not an acceptable way to train a pet, moron.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Yubney said:


> If that had been me firstly I don't take my little precious (yes Gollum fixation) for "walkies" to someone's property. Second if I did had my animal with me and it did that it would soon be relieving blood (who is the alpha in that family?).
> 
> KEEP YOUR DOGS IN YOUR YARD WHERE THEY BELONG!
> 
> (sorry folks, I'm very rural and dogs are an issue here)


That's the spirit!!! Punish the dog for the humans mistake!!! 
Hopefully you don't own any kind of a pet and you are right you sound VERY rural!


----------



## monstermatic (Oct 11, 2008)

We had a great turnout, just over 300 tot's. Best turnout in the 4 years of the yard haunt. I was one of the scarecrows in the yard this year instead of handing out candy. And it was a blast. Only had 2 or 3 kids actually pick me out as real. The rest got a pretty good scare. But there was one group of boys about 10 years old. I could hear them making smart remarks to the other "actors" as they made their way through. So when they got to me I gave them all I had. They of course all jumped, but then one of them said "way to go ***! No no I'm just kidding. Ha ha ha" And walked away. I was like wtf? When they got through they decided to short cut across my back yard, which is a big pet peeve for me because all my friends were parked there. And to top it off, when they went past me outside the display, the same kid said "see ya douche bag!" and they ran off laughing. It's like, I just gave you candy and a show, why act like a little tool? It kinda makes me wish I'd bought some of the fart flavored candy at the Halloween store.


----------



## Mikon (Apr 9, 2009)

*...people...*

I love dogs but have little tollerance for folks who don't mind their pets. I'm just shocked someone would let their pet do that on one of your props. I'm sure a number of dogs did that on my fence and colums, but I put them out by the sidewalk and well...they were a fence but a toe pincher?! Where do these thoughtless people come from? Irresponsible pet owners inspired this gravestone. I think next year I'm doing one for the irresponsible owners......


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

LOL I guess colorful metaphors are beyond some's comprehensions. "Hey Gilligan drop those coconuts BONK"... there you go. 

Actually I have two rescued doing quite well thank you. Yet somehow I do recognize the difference between my children and them, and the kids at least stopped licking my face and their butts at age 2.


----------



## Savage Night (Jan 11, 2008)

Husband and I always dress in costume, and decorate. We've done this for ten years, and get repeaters who tell us, "You always have the coolest yard!"

Still, we get our share of jerks. Several years ago, as my daughter and I were taking in the props at midnight, a carload of idiots drove up and began harassing us. I told them it was very late, we had no candy left, but they became threatening. We went inside, daughter got her camera, I called the cops, daughter took a picture of them, and a picture of their license plate.

This sent them into a frenzy of verbal abuse, and one of the guys marched up to me and waved his fists in my face, but stopped short of hitting me. (I guess even a thug would feel like a jerk hitting a short grandma) So, they left. Shortly afterward, a policeman arrived. I gave him the thugs license number and described their behavior. The police officer's response was to say to me, in a tone of great disgust, "Well, you've got to expect that response, when you have THIS on display. 

Excuse me? It was Halloween. We don't do gore. Most of our stuff was down by then. I think he was a Halloween hater.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Yubney said:


> LOL I guess colorful metaphors are beyond some's comprehensions. "Hey Gilligan drop those coconuts BONK"... there you go.
> 
> Actually I have two rescued doing quite well thank you. Yet somehow I do recognize the difference between my children and them, and the kids at least stopped licking my face and their butts at age 2.


I think I can recognize the difference between a child and a pet. I also know that any person who would abuse a defenseless animal is a danger to society. They always graduate to humans. Perhaps I am just not intelligent enough to understand your rural Oklahoma humor about beating a dog until it pisses blood. I probably need another Gilligan’s Island reference to help me understand. BTW I hope your dogs give you a big kiss tonight. LOL


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

LOL Thanks for the best of wishes. Perhaps I was overly colorful in my metaphor so I will explain. Bottom line it's flat out rude for anyone to bring along an animal onto someones property uninvited. They are not human children as much as some may try to make them.

We have some in our area that allow dogs to roam. They have dig up flower beds, tore up patio upholstery, etc. So as cruel as it may sound if the owners are not so responsible or polite to their neighbors in keeping them under control we have little recourse but to fix the problem ourselves. My animals have a full acre to play and dig and do anything they want. And I for one take great pains to keep them onto my property.

So what I'm saying is in my albeit vague and colorful way (couldn't you read my mind?) is any responsible pet owner should understand that not everyone loves their animals as they do, and should never assume to invite them along as a family member if it does not defer to the alpha which SHOULD be the owner (marking territory for instance).

As example my animals are trained to bark when there is reason to bark. Not because a car goes by, not because the wind blows. So when they do bark I pay attention. This was not hard to do, and wasn't a result of cruelty to train. I took responsibility and the time to have them behave responsibly just as many parents can't seem to be bothered with even with their own children.

BTW I like Gilligan's Island.


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

To add to the dog debate.

I have no problem with dogs. I do have problems with owners that don't control their dogs. Just as much as I have problems with parents that don't control their children when they go stomping through my graveyard. But in either scenario, if the owner / parent apologizes, im pretty easy going. An apology to me says they are trying to fix the problem and it was just an oops.

But to go along with the debate to why you shouldn't bring your dog with you to crowded areas. My nephew had a rather large dog bark in his face when he was 2 years old. He is 4 now and is still a bit skittish around animals. He is getting better. But more to the point, its not terribly uncommon for children to have a fear of animals. So why would you bring your dog to a place where many children are bound to be running around.


* btw... thanks larry!


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Bubbels said:


> To add to the dog debate.
> 
> I have no problem with dogs. I do have problems with owners that don't control their dogs. Just as much as I have problems with parents that don't control their children when they go stomping through my graveyard. But in either scenario, if the owner / parent apologizes, im pretty easy going. An apology to me says they are trying to fix the problem and it was just an oops.
> 
> ...


I have the same problem with my new wife. She is a very small petite woman and even an excited puppy will spook her. Just recently in meeting one of my neighbor friends his 70 pound "big puppy" tried to jump up to lick her face. In her eyes he was attacking her throat and there will now be NO WAY she will ever become friendly to that animal.

My neighbor apologized but the damage is done.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Actually I agree with you both! People who bring their dogs to places where they don't belong are not very bright. But that is not the dogs fault. Ever been to a 4th of July fireworks show and see all the dogs cringing in fear or trying to break their leash? Dumb!!!! To bring one out TOT doesn't make much sense either. Small kids, loud nosies, costumes galore, what part of this picture don't the owners understand? I have 3 dogs, Bouvier, Beagle, and Schnoodle. They all stayed in the dinning room and kitchen area with a closed gate so they did not go crazy everytime we opened the door. 
On the other hand my Schnoodle is trained to take my socks off at night when I come from work. LOL 
PS: Yubney... no leash laws in Oklahoma? LOL


----------



## monstermatic (Oct 11, 2008)

We had a few people bring their dogs through. I have two dogs on a wireless fence, behind the house, away from any tot-ers. And I still put them inside until everything was over. No sense in stirring anyone up. So it made me wonder why anyone would take them along. Like Tumblindice said "Small kids, loud nosies, costumes galore, what part of this picture don't the owners understand?" My dogs wanted to eat me alive when I had my costume on. And they knew who it was! Why take chances with anyone else?


----------



## Aether (Oct 14, 2009)

I have always had people with dogs. Never really thought twice about it, but I have never had an issue either. If one arises, I am sure I will form an opinion.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Spats said:


> Still, ya gotta admit...
> 
> Despite the complete disrespect toward a custom prop those people showed, and the possible damage the prop may have suffered...
> 
> ...



"It could be worse. I could be raining..." Oh wait, it was raining. I had a good laugh afterwards. It was raining on and off anyway, so the coffin was wet already and got a rinsing afterward. I wish I got a picture of it happening. It was just a dog being a dog, but the owner standing there and watching her dog do it was what surprised me. I've been fortunate to not have any major damage or injuries over the last 12 years haunting my yard. As was said, in the grand scheme of things, Scooby Doo peeing on the coffin was a pretty darned funny visual. I laughed out loud at the earlier post about the irony of Scooby being the villain and the haunted amusement park owner being the good guy. 

Eric

Eric


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Tumblindice said:


> Actually I agree with you both! People who bring their dogs to places where they don't belong are not very bright. But that is not the dogs fault. Ever been to a 4th of July fireworks show and see all the dogs cringing in fear or trying to break their leash? Dumb!!!! To bring one out TOT doesn't make much sense either. Small kids, loud nosies, costumes galore, what part of this picture don't the owners understand? I have 3 dogs, Bouvier, Beagle, and Schnoodle. They all stayed in the dinning room and kitchen area with a closed gate so they did not go crazy everytime we opened the door.
> On the other hand my Schnoodle is trained to take my socks off at night when I come from work. LOL
> PS: Yubney... no leash laws in Oklahoma? LOL


No leash laws in the county I'm located in being outside the city limits. Before I moved here there was a big controversy between the neighbors. It sounded like the OK Corral with everyone shooting each others dogs. One neighbor that started the complaining even went as far to shoot his own dog on principle that was jumping his fence. The roaming dogs continue to this day with a few, and I hadn't joined in with the fire fight yet. I just chased a couple away with loud noises that seem to avoid my place for now.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Yubney said:


> No leash laws in the county I'm located in being outside the city limits. Before I moved here there was a big controversy between the neighbors. It sounded like the OK Corral with everyone shooting each others dogs. One neighbor that started the complaining even went as far to shoot his own dog on principle that was jumping his fence. The roaming dogs continue to this day with a few, and I hadn't joined in with the fire fight yet. I just chased a couple away with loud noises that seem to avoid my place for now.


So I guess they don't use pooper scoopers either? LOL


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Unfortunately no. When setting up this year me and the kiddo had to flag a land mind to keep from it detonating.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

This year was pretty amazing. It was our first big year at our new place. We were the only house for quite a few blocks to have something fun outside. Some kids went back to get there family members to come check is out. The only one thing that kind of annoyed me was the kid that looked like he 12 or 13 ran and hugged him mom because our actor scared him when he crawled out from the table.

It was really kinda funny though.


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

^^ lol nothing happened this year since my haunt blew down halloween eve........


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

this year was a really good year, no one was rude. in the past i have had incidents, but not really this year. did have some real little ones grab in to get more, but they were so little and their gaurdians corrected them. had a couple make comments they would bop anyone that scared them. i told them they had no business in a haunt then because my players were not going to get hurt. they promised to behave themselves and they did. did have a player get bopped in the nose one year. that tot isn't allowed in any more.
one year was harsh though, i was showing one group through and he was repeating everything i said in a smart aleck way. i just turned to him and said, no reason we have to do this. so he knocked it off. then another group went through a second time and knowing where our players were started kicking one player through the curtain he was positioned behind, held the coffin lid down on another kid, and shoved another kid back into the entrance he was coming out of. when i heard all this i went and looked to see if they were back in line. they saw my not happy face directed their way and left. the best part was he was cousin to two of my haunters, and their mother is a witch, i gave all the haunters a copy of the tape that year, i bet she had a few things to say to that kids parents. the poor kid in the coffin wouldn't get back in the coffin the rest of the night. must have been scarey not being able to get out of the coffin.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

This girl came up to the house. She was in the 12-14 year range and the whole time she was on the cell phone. did not say TOT or pay any attention to the decorations. Just held out her bag and rolled her eyes as she chattered on the phone. What the hell is wrong with kids today?


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

The Great Boodini said:


> This made for the reaction of "Ooh, a zombie..." rather than "AWW! A ZOMBIE!" and the younster looked at me with curiosity and continued on her way. The annoying part was that the whole time her mother was shouting *"Little one! Little one!! Little One!!!" at me as if I was spewing blood and chomping on bits of bone at her child*. No kidding lady...So many times kids cue to how they should react to something by judging how their parents react and it was bothersome to think that this ToT had more sense than her mother did.


Oooh, I have to say thank you for the laugh. Every time I read this story I'm sitting here at my pc having a good one. I can SOOO picture this and its hilarious, spewing blood and chomping on bits of bone...lmao!! 

And since I don't yet know how to multi-quote a reply I will just add a comment about the cell phones. This cell phone world we live in (although they can be very handy), really drives me crazy. People (and the sad thing), who aren't always teens get those phones in their hands and forget what manners are all about. Try to carry on a conversation with someone who can't get off their phone. Talk about annoying!!


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

I only had one that really stuck out. I spent hours and about $150 in making a bottomless pit this summer. It was one of the high points of the haunt and kids oohed and awed over it. Then one came along with his parents and friends. I wasn't paying attention at first until he pointed this huge flashlight down into it and yelled in a loud voice, "It's only a mirror". Even though he was about 8 yo I could have ripped his head off. lol


----------

